
Ask HN: Language Cloud Costs - ryanthedev
What are people&#x27;s thoughts on the cost of running certain languages in the cloud. (e.g. .Net Core vs Java)<p>I have also been wondering the cost differences of running blocking vs non blocking code in the cloud.
======
racino84
Maybe its worth looking at the cost to get devs for these languages instead of
of the cost difference between them - as if you're going for cost saving the
dev cost will matter more than the running cost.

~~~
ryanthedev
I think that's an excellent addition.

